# CPL and Banks



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

We are in a discussion here at work regarding concealed carry and banks. I did a search on here and in the law forum, the only thread on the subject had no definitive answer before it got locked. On one hand you have the pistol free zones that most people know:


[SIZE=-1]


> [SIZE=-1]
> 
> *PISTOL FREE ZONES*
> 
> ...


[/SIZE] Then you have this:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(am...g.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-750-234d


> MCL 750.234d states that you cannot possess any firearm in a depository financial institution, a church or other house of religious worship, court, theatre, sports arena, day care center, hospital or an establishment licensed under the Michigan liquor control act, unless that possession is with the permission of the owner or his/her agent of the entity.


http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(am...g.aspx?page=GetObject&objectname=mcl-750-234d

Never mind, we just found it....you can.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes you can, MSP web site were you got that from, however FEDERAL RESERVE BANKS--are/always have been/will be PFZ/NO CARRY ZONES.


----------



## Stix (Oct 10, 2008)

The only federal reserve in michigan is in detroit.

sent using tappatalk davisburg


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I kind of chuckle every time I'd go into my now ex-bank and see the sign on the door .... "*please remove hats, sun glasses, and no concealed weapons*". 

Sorry, but I'm normally wearin all three. My bad.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

KalamazooKid said:


> I kind of chuckle every time I'd go into my now ex-bank and see the sign on the door .... "*please remove hats, sun glasses, and no concealed weapons*".
> 
> Sorry, but I'm normally wearin all three. My bad.


my response would be : I only wear 1 hat at a time ,My sungasses are actually transition prescription lenses that I need to see that you counted the money right and didn't cheat me . The last one is definitely plural


----------

